# Couple questions: using quickbooks and paypal to track sales?



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello - hope I'm posting this in the right section. I'm just starting to work on my first online store on my site, using paypal for the cart and processing. The set up seems really easy for PP, thank heaven. What I'm wondering about is using QuickBooks for inventory and the best order of doing things. I'm getting QB tomorrow and haven't used it for over 10 years so I'm not sure of the current features. Do I use QB and create my inventory with product numbers, description, pictures (?) etc. and then do the PP stuff for the site. Or PP, then QB, or am I totally missing something? Thanks in advance for any advice.

Di


----------



## Inner Man (Jul 7, 2006)

VolleyChick said:


> Hello - hope I'm posting this in the right section. I'm just starting to work on my first online store on my site, using paypal for the cart and processing. The set up seems really easy for PP, thank heaven. What I'm wondering about is using QuickBooks for inventory and the best order of doing things. I'm getting QB tomorrow and haven't used it for over 10 years so I'm not sure of the current features. Do I use QB and create my inventory with product numbers, description, pictures (?) etc. and then do the PP stuff for the site. Or PP, then QB, or am I totally missing something? Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> Di


 Hi Di,

Seeing that you posted this question a while ago, you've probably made some sort of decision in this area. i thought i'd just chime in - hopefully this will confirm your decision or give you another perspective.

I say just do it. I've never used QB myself but millions of other biz users can't be wrong. Now, as to how you can integrate it or use it alongside PP, I dunno - but that's OK. try it. if it works out, great! if not, you can help us all avoid the same trap  if all else fails, i suppose you can just manually enter your data every week in QB and it'll handle the rest.

well...one other thing - i believe some shopping carts have databases behind them that keep track of inventory and all that, and you may be able to export the data from the DB into a form that you can read into QB.

bottom line, if you don't get any advice, perhaps you just need to listen to yourself  not trying to be deep, but sometimes we just have to go with our gut, take a risk, and learn.

Here's to your success | sh


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Google has a shopping cart also. checkout.google.com


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd say QB seems like some good software for managing company accounts. 

Nick

HKDMZ


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been too busy to start with it, but I am going to use Quickbooks. I used it years ago and it seems pretty appropriate for this purpose. I'll post again after I get it up and running.

Di


----------

